# Any good schwama shops in DXB ....



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Legendary in Oman are the beef, chicken or lamb schwama _( ..... kebabs rolled in Arabic flat bread and cheap as chips .... 100 Baisas - 1 Dirham )_ often served with very light salad side dishes ....

Anyone know of any over here or anything similar? ......


----------



## silentlyhappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Legendary in Oman are the beef, chicken or lamb schwama _( ..... kebabs rolled in Arabic flat bread and cheap as chips .... 100 Baisas - 1 Dirham )_ often served with very light salad side dishes ....
> 
> Anyone know of any over here or anything similar? ......


I have indeed heard of them, usually with very positive remarks but unfortunately haven't had the pleasure of tasting one yet, But on my list! of must trys!!!!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Surely all here are not all uncultured neandothols ...... ?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks like!! 

I would like to know too as the ones I have seen are 25AED!!!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

The Automatic chain are pretty good (I know they have those in Oman as well) 6aed per shawarma. Other than that, most neighbourhoods have hundreds of little cafes each of which will most likely have a shawarma stand. You can also get quite nice beef shawarma for 4-5aed each in the larger branches of Carrefour.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

off I go a hunting this weekend then!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> The Automatic chain are pretty good (I know they have those in Oman as well) 6aed per shawarma. Other than that, most neighbourhoods have hundreds of little cafes each of which will most likely have a shawarma stand. You can also get quite nice beef shawarma for 4-5aed each in the larger branches of Carrefour.


Hmmmm ..... got to be in DXB if the are 4-5 Dirhams here ..... (thats 400 to 500 baisars in Oman .... where they are 100 baisas each = 1 Dirham) .....


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Still cheaper than London where the equivalent would cost 20aed!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Legendary in Oman are the beef, chicken or lamb schwama _( ..... kebabs rolled in Arabic flat bread and cheap as chips .... 100 Baisas - 1 Dirham )_ often served with very light salad side dishes ....
> 
> Anyone know of any over here or anything similar? ......


Loads of Shawarma shops in the Karama area and quite reasonable too. Try the Karama Shopping Complex, they have a couple of cafes.


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

The Lebanese Village chain has then for AED 5 each. Quite good.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I absolutely love Automatic's Shwarmas. In Ibn Batutta they are 6 aed a piece, but in Deira they are 5aed a piece. I highly doubt you will get one anywhere for 1 aed.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

They're 3Dirham in Ajman.... Just FYI


----------



## silentlyhappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> They're 3Dirham in Ajman.... Just FYI


Isn't Ajman another Emirate?, and if so they must be very good Schwarmas indeed to travel all that distance. Would you recommend going out there and trying them? as it would also be a nice opportunity to have a little drive out with the family over the weekend. Which place in Ajman would you recommend best in your opinion? ,as it will be a very exciting day for all of us to experience some Real Schwarmas.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

bubbles said:


> I absolutely love Automatic's Shwarmas. In Ibn Batutta they are 6 aed a piece, but in Deira they are 5aed a piece. I highly doubt you will get one anywhere for 1 aed.


Just trying by far to replicate the taste and not overly concerned with the price within reason ...... just making a comparison of what once was and I know by now you shouldn't do that here !


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Any of the little shwarma shops in older "local" areas (Al Quos, Rashidiya, Satwa) should see you right... you'll certainly pay more than you do in Oman. That's the penalty for living in the thriving metropolis 

Cheers, GD.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Ooh yes, I forgot. As you leave Chi after a night of partying, there is a little stand outside Nom Nom Nom! I know it is not what you're looking for, but thought i would post that wonderful peace of info here, seeing as it pertains to the topic somewhat.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Persia Persia in wafi do great kebabs, bit pricey mind you!


----------



## silentlyhappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Persia Persia in wafi do great kebabs, bit pricey mind you!


As My Family and I are very excited about our first real "Arabian Treat", is this place easy enough to find (From Marina) and if they are "Really Great", do you think that we should try them as our first experience????, as really can you put a price on the first time, especially for the Kid?....You seem to be quite informative about these things so your reply would be greatly appreciated. We are planning to go there Tomorrow lunchtime if that helps in your advice?


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Best Shawarma I've had so far...is Al malla on Diyafa street in Satwa...incredible Tahini sauce, and if you are having the beef/mutton one ask for their creamy garlic dip along with it.


----------



## AJ_DXB (Apr 4, 2010)

*AL MALLAH IS THE BEST SHAWRMA EVER!!!!!!!*

also great flafel


----------



## nzdiaspora (Apr 19, 2010)

I love the ones in oman you are reffering to and have found similar ones at........ wait for it...... wait for it...... Ikea in festival city! in the little food shop by the check outs.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

After several years if testing, I reckon that some of the best shwarmas in Dubai are made by Al Safadi.

-


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> After several years if testing, I reckon that some of the best shwarmas in Dubai are made by Al Safadi.
> 
> -


directions please


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

oh! said:


> directions please


Main restaurant is on Al Riggah Road in Deira, right by the metro. There's another on SZR, I think.

-


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

I think I know which one you mean...almost stopped there the other day...but now I know where I am going on my next hop to deira...thanks a mill


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

My new favorite thread! Shawarma is a Top 5 reason why I'm moving to Dubai!
Seriously...


----------

